# No Drill Fish Finder/ GPS Set-Up



## laser88 (May 24, 2012)

Here is how I set up my fish finder without drilling any holes. I also show some of the features I like on the Eagle Cuda 350 FF/GPS.

http://laserfishing.blogspot.com/2012/05/no-drill-kayak-fish-finder-set-up.html


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Don't be scared to drill holes in your boat as long as you do it right there will be no problems


----------



## laser88 (May 24, 2012)

OBX_Rat said:


> Don't be scared to drill holes in your boat as long as you do it right there will be no problems


It's not so much that I'm worried about putting holes in the boat but rather having the option to change it later if I didn't like it. The last thing I wanted to do was mount my FF somewhere and later realize I wanted it somewhere else. I had been carrying a small cutting board with me for a while in the same spot that my mount is and it jsut hit me one day that this way might work and I would be able to incorporate everything together. I have been using this set up for over a year now and am very happy with the functionality of the mount and the ease of use while paddling.


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

YakAttack has some very good products for mounting your acces. to the yak, and just put out a video of the Rigging Bullet which helps in places you cant reach with a backing plate. I mounted my fishfinder using a Gear Track and i can slide it forward or back.

http://yakattack.us/index.html


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

I rigged mine up the same way except I used a wet mount for the transducer so I can pull everything out of there when I don't need it. Also for anyone who has not worked out a battery yet here is what I went with. The shipping takes a little while but for only $10 you get the battery and charger. Plus it is supper small about the size of a mint tin and ways maybe a few ounces and has a built in on off switch. I found adapters at radioshack that fit so you can connect it to anything that runs 12 volts. I was able to run my depthfinder over night in demo mode (which probably requires less power than normal use) and it still had charge the next day.


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

I have been reading up on this and trying to figure out what the best set up would be when i ran across a description of a kayak scupper hole transducer mounting system from Lowrance in the latest issue of Kayak Angler magazine...

Anyone ever heard of this?? It seem this would be the best situation of all


----------



## laser88 (May 24, 2012)

smlobx said:


> I have been reading up on this and trying to figure out what the best set up would be when i ran across a description of a kayak scupper hole transducer mounting system from Lowrance in the latest issue of Kayak Angler magazine...
> 
> Anyone ever heard of this?? It seem this would be the best situation of all


No I had not seen this until researching after your question. I did not find the article you were talking about but I found a video produced by Lowrance and I was not very impressed. In my opinion the transducer is still in harms way since it extends past the scupper hole, it would cause more drag on the boat since it reduces the streamline that the hull was set up for, also you still have to find some way to run the wire. On my boat (who knows why) the transducer scupper is in the tank well meaning my crate wouldnt sit flat there and I would have to run a wire all the way up to the front.

I think mounting it inside the kayak is the best option. I have had mine in there for over a year and never had any problems with it. The picture of the bottom is perfect, not interference and I still get fish arches. The only thing that is off is the water temp which to me is a small compromise for the things I mentioned earlier. Most of the time the temp will not be accurate anyway because it is only measuring the very top of the water which in the summer will be significantly higher than the bottom temp. 

Everyone has their own methods but I personally think inside the boat makes the most concealed, worry free mount you can do.


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

laser88 said:


> No I had not seen this until researching after your question. I did not find the article you were talking about but I found a video produced by Lowrance and I was not very impressed. In my opinion the transducer is still in harms way since it extends past the scupper hole, it would cause more drag on the boat since it reduces the streamline that the hull was set up for, also you still have to find some way to run the wire. On my boat (who knows why) the transducer scupper is in the tank well meaning my crate wouldnt sit flat there and I would have to run a wire all the way up to the front.
> 
> I think mounting it inside the kayak is the best option. I have had mine in there for over a year and never had any problems with it. The picture of the bottom is perfect, not interference and I still get fish arches. The only thing that is off is the water temp which to me is a small compromise for the things I mentioned earlier. Most of the time the temp will not be accurate anyway because it is only measuring the very top of the water which in the summer will be significantly higher than the bottom temp.
> 
> Everyone has their own methods but I personally think inside the boat makes the most concealed, worry free mount you can do.


Do you have a link to that video?
I could not find it.
Thanks.


----------



## laser88 (May 24, 2012)

Yup

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Z1pXAbaX-Y


----------

